# Samba 4 problems



## lvl3ha (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello.

Could someone help me with this problem?

I mount an extra 0,5 TB HDD on my FreeBsd FreeBSD 9.2 machine and *I* have a very strange problem. I will try to describe what happened. After installing the HDD *I* set up Samba4. Everything was ok until *I* tried to upload a few files from a *W*indows *XP* machine. I created a folder and when *I* was copying a file *W*indows just hung up. I waited a few minutes and restarted XP by pressing the power button for twelve sec_onds_. After *I* reboot the XP machine *I* connected to the local network and on my BSD FreeBSD machine *I* could see a new folder and one file from five *I* was copying (the file size matches).

Then a strange thing happened. When *I* try to access a file BSD FreeBSD goes bye bye. So *I* tried to copy it thru through an _SSH_ session as a normal user and BSD FreeBSD goes bye bye. The same thing happened as *I* tried to access it as the root user.

The only thing *I* can do with the problem is to chmod the folder so nothing can access it.


```
d---------   2 root wheel  512 Nov  1 07:05 2013.10.30
```

I can't delete, move, copy etc. 

Any suggestions?

Sorry if that would help.

```
smartctl -a /dev/ad3
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE i386] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue EIDE
Device Model:     WDC WD5000AAKB-22UKA0
Serial Number:    WD-WCAPW3066786
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2ab23d33c
Firmware Version: 07.01N01
User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes [500 GB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA/ATAPI-7 (minor revision not indicated)
Local Time is:    Wed Jan  8 20:57:24 2014 GMT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity
                                        was completed without error.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      ( 244) Self-test routine in progress...
                                        40% of test remaining.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection:                (12600) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 157) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   6) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x203f) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   201   172   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4908
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       494
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       4168
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       491
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       536
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       538
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   102   092   000    Old_age   Always       -       48
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]


SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


----------



## trh411 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: /dev/ada2a*



			
				lvl3ha said:
			
		

> BSD goes bye bye.


This is meaningless and tells us nothing. What exactly does FreeBSD do? Becomes unresponsive? Becomes inaccessible via network? Panics? Reboots w/o without panicking, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## lvl3ha (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: /dev/ada2a*

To be exact it just hangs, no response. There's nothing in the logs. No panic entry etc.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: /dev/ada2a*

And would it be correct to say that you see this "hang" from the Windows XP side and NOT the FreeBSD side? In other words, is the FreeBSD system responsive to local (executed on FreeBSD) commands? And just to be clear, FreeBSD does not refuse connections, but just fails to respond to connection attempts?

I do not have any experience running Samba, but I'm thinking those that do will need to see how you have Samba configured on FreeBSD.

Oh, I just noticed... Welcome to the FreeBSD forums.


----------



## lvl3ha (Jan 9, 2014)

No *I* just described what *I* was doing and what happened from the begi*n*ning. Leave *W*indows XP alone because that is not the issue.

What I mean is: Now when im I'm trying to do anything with file inside folder 2013.10.30 the freebsd FreeBSD box just hangs. It is also my router. Basically nothing works. Can't connect to it thru through the network session (SSH) from all local machines. When *I* try to connect my monitor and keyboard to check what*'*s wrong I got a blank screen. In other words it is like you just press the pause button and hold it forever on FBSD FreeBSD. All the fans are working, but FBSD FreeBSD is not responding at all to anything.

It is not a Samba 4 problem, all the other folders and files working 100%.


----------

